# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی GTK، GTK+‎ و wxWidget > حرفه ای: مشکل در پیکره بندی و نصب GTK در ای دی ای codeblock

## stackprogramer

سلام خدمت دوستان ،کسی می تونه نحوه ی پیکره بندی GTK در کد بلاک توضیخ بده؟
تمام این کارار کردم :

  دربخش اپشن کامپایر

pkg-config --cflags gtk+-2.0
در بخش اپشن لینکر:
pkg-config --libs gtk+-2.0
مکان gtk2 هم در متغیر پس،و محیطی یوزر تعریف شده؟ :گریه: 
اما می گه رفرنسها را نمی شناسه؟چیکار کنم؟

----------


## FastCode

اگر اشتباه نکنم باید بین دو تا علامت ` بزاری.
من هم چند وقت قبل همین مشکل رو با codeblocks داشتم.یادم نیست چه کار کردم درست شد.اگر درست نشد بگو یک پروزه قدیمی پیدا کنم برات up کنم.

----------


## stackprogramer

> اگر اشتباه نکنم باید بین دو تا علامت ` بزاری.
> من هم چند وقت قبل همین مشکل رو با codeblocks داشتم.یادم نیست چه کار کردم درست شد.اگر درست نشد بگو یک پروزه قدیمی پیدا کنم برات up کنم.


سلام ممنون از توجه تون این علامت را هم گذاشتم ،مشکل جای دیگه است،اما نمی دونم کجاست :گریه:

----------


## stackprogramer

مشکلشو پیدا کردم،کد بلاکم 12/11 بود فقط با جی تی کی 32 بیت کار می کنه اما  من 64 بیت دانلود کرده بودم :لبخند:

----------

